# Formex Reef Automatic Chronometer



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Formex Reef Automatic Chronometer
Ref. 2200.1.6333, Version 1 , 42mm Steel case
Blue Dial, Blue Ceramic Bezel
Excellent condition, Full set

Price is $1200. Payment via Zelle or Wire Transfer.
PayPal available for well established members, fee will be added.
FedEx Express shipping is included.
International shipping can be arranged.
Please PM or email at [email protected]



































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notthewatchguy (Nov 26, 2020)

Is this 1st or 2nd gen?


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

notthewatchguy said:


> Is this 1st or 2nd gen?


Version 1


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------

